# صلاة المسلم تؤكد أن البشرية تخاف ولا تختشى



## soul & life (13 أغسطس 2013)

*
سلام ونعمة


فى البداية احب اؤكد انى مش حابة انتقد الدين الاسلامى ولا  عقيدة الاخوة المسلمين كل ما فى الموضوع هنا  مجرد متابعة واستنتاج لاسلوب البشر ومنهجهم فى العيشة والعبادة   .

مجرد تساؤولات واستفسارات احنا ليه كبشر بنخاف اكتر مبنحترم مبنجيش غير بالتهديد والتخويف
انا طبعا ضد ده تماما وعمرى مقتنعت لحظه بان الترهيب والتخويف ممكن يكون اسلوب عقيدة او 
ينفع يكون دى الطريقة اللى ربنا بيعامل بيها عباده او يصح من الاساس  انه يكون موجود نصوص فى كتاب سماوى بتنص على القتل والتعذيب والنار والدود اللى بياكل فى هياكل الجسامين ، جو رعب ..
وبشعر انى بشاهد فيلم رعب قديم ومبتذل وده ملوش علاقة ابدا بايمانى الكامل  بالحساب الاخير ووجودنا فى الفردوس بعد الحساب والمحاسبة عن كل افعالنا اثناء حياتنا على الارض  .

الموضوع وباختصار يا اخوتى انى بلاحظ اخواتنا المسلمين ملتزمين جدا جدا بمواعيد صلاتهم  !!
بمجرد  ميسمعوا الادان تلاقى  اغلبية المسلمين سواء رجال او سيدات يستعدوا لاداء صلاتهم طبعا انا عارفة كويس انه مش لازم لانهم واقفين بيصلوا يبقا فعلا  دول اشخاص كلهم روع وتقوى وايمان ممكن جدا يكون القلب فى وادى والعقل فى وادى تانى خالص  وبشوف كمان ممكن يكون حرامى وبيسرق فى الميزان يسمع الادان يجرى يدخل الجامع لاداء الصلاة او مختلس ومرتشى  مبيفوتوش ميعاد الصلاة
مش هتكلم على الناس وتصرفاتهم وقلوبهم جواها ايه  اكتر ما انا عاوزة اتكلم علينا احنا ، احنا ليه مش كده  ؟؟
مش كده بمعنى .. اننا افعالنا تكون مش كويسة ونحترم ميعاد الصلاة  لالا  بقصد ليه معندناش نقطة احترام ميعاد القداس
 ليه معندناش نقطة احترام ميعاد الصلاة  ؟؟ حتى لو كانت صلاة باكر الصبح بدرى ،
طيب ماهو المسلمين بيصحوا الفجر  يصلوا وفى منهم كمان اللى بيصحا وينزل من بيته يروح الجامع يصلى ويرجع يكمل نومه
بصراحة يا جماعة انا متغاظه جدا ومدايقة جدا وزعلانه مننا جدا جدا  لان احنا ربنا مديلنا كتاب سماوى روحانى ربنا وهبلنا محبة وحياة ابدية احنا مفديين بدم المسيح ومع ذلك مش مقدرين دا خالص ، ومش عاوزه نضحك على نفسنا ونقول لا فى مننا اللى بيروح القداس بانتظام وبنصلى من الاجبية بانتظام  اه فى لكن الاغلبية مننا  مبيصليش وان صلى مبيكونش من الاجبية ومبيقراش فى الانجيل وان قرا كل ما بيفضا ومبيصوموش وان صاموا بيكون مش انقطاعى  يعنى من الاخر بيضحك على نفسه وفاكر انه بيضحك على ربنا
فى ناس كتير جدا مننا كده لدرجة انه فى ناس ممكن تأعد بالشهر متدخلش الكنيسة ودا لانه القداس بيكون الصبح بدرى وسمعتها اكتر من مرة ابونا بينبه انه فى قداسات بتتعمل الضهر علشان 
البهوات اللى مبيقدروش يصحوا بدرى  طيب بالذمة دا اسمه كلام
يعنى هو كان لازم يكون عندنا عذاب القبر والدود اللى هياكل فينا وغيره وغيره من العذابات  اللى بيخوفوا بيها الناس علشان احنا نحترم نفسنا ونقرب من ربنا ونقف نصلى 

علفكرة حتى اولادنا انا لما بشوف الولاد المسلمين بلاقى العيال بيصوموا لحد المغرب ويصلوا فى الجامع وملتزمين انا عارفة وواثقة ان دا مش عن ايمان ومحبة فى الوقوف اودام ربنا ومش بفضل دا خالص اننا نوقف اودام ربنا خوفا من ربنا وليست محبة  لكن اللى حاصل بيؤكد اننا لازم نخاف علشان ندى ربنا حقه
الناس دول علشان اتربوا وبيربوا ولادهم ان اللى مبيصليش بيدخل جهنم وبيحصل فيه كدا وكدا  ...
فبيلتزموا بمواعيد الصلاة ، اما احنا فمعندناش الجو ده تيجى تقولى لبنتك او لابنك مثلا وحدس ولا حرج .. صوم يا حبيبى صيام ماما العدرا  دول 15 يوم يا حبيبى حرام ماما العدرا تزعل منك يقولك ما انا بصوم اسبوع الالام
وبعدين هو انا يعنى لازم اصوم علشان ماما العدرا تحبنى وان صاموا بيكونوا متكدرين علشان حاسس انه لو مصمش مش هيحصله اى حاجه وربنا هيسامحه وهيروح يعترف ويتغفرله انه مصمش
والكبار كمان ماشيين على نفس المنهج  ودا كله بيدل على حاجه واحدة وهى
ان البشر بيخافوا ولا يختشوش   .

شاركونى بأرائكم شايفين كده فعلااللى بيحصل هو ان الانسان مخلوق جبان بيخاف من العذاب
خوفه وحرصه على حياته اكبر  واهم من محبته لربنا ؟؟*


----------



## kawasaki (13 أغسطس 2013)

*نيفيان*
*انا دائما بقول جمله ومقتنع بيها تماما *
*((ربنا مديكوا نعمه ومش حاسيين بيها ))*​


----------



## soul & life (13 أغسطس 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *نيفيان*
> *انا دائما بقول جمله ومقتنع بيها تماما *
> *((ربنا مديكوا نعمه ومش حاسيين بيها ))*​





صحيح صدقنى انت معاك حق ربنا مديلنا نعمة كبيرة اووى مش حاسين بيها ولا مقدرنها خالص وهيحاسبنا عليها  ولازم احنا نحاسب نفسنا ونفوق شوية من تلاهى الحياة


----------



## kawasaki (13 أغسطس 2013)

*الصراحه ياجماعه *
*هو الغلط مش من اطفالنا *
*ولا من اي شئ اخر*
*الغلط فينا *
*يعني لو كل واحد ربا اطفاله علي الصلاه والكلام مع الله *
*والذهاب الي الكنيسه *
*او ان اطفالنا كانوا بيشوفونا احنا بنصلي ......كانوا هما هايصلوا *
*نبتدي من نفسينا الاول *
*كل واحد يقولك :اصل الولد او البنت بقولهم تعالوا نتكلم مع بابا يسوع يقولولي لاء *
*ما هو انت او انتي كنت بتتكلم مع رب المجد اصلا واطفالك لاحظو ذلك كانو هايصلوا !*
*يعني انا مش فاهم اصلا انتوا دماغكوا متركبه ازاي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*كتير منكم حصلت معاه او سمع عن معجزه *
*وساعتها بيقي طاير *
*انا صح .انا علي حق *
*وبعديها بشويه ....ولا كأن حاجه حصلت *
*لو جالك شويه تعب (بعد الشر عليكوا)*
*تقعد تقول يارب ...حط ايدك ...ياعدرا يا ام انور *
*ربنا يتمجد معاك وتخف *
*وبعديها *
*ولااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا كأن حاجه حصلت *
*الكنيسه بتبقي جنبك *
*بس انتا بتروحها مرتين *
*يا اما في اكليل ...يا اما في جناز *
*غير كدا *
*ولا تعرف طريقها *
*انا كل اسبوع بسهر في كنيسه العذراء بعمل واتنين من زميلي القربان *
*وانا اللي عاجنه ومقرصه بأيدي *
*دقيق وخميره وميه *
*انا بأعجن واقرص ...وزميلي بيختم .......والتالت واقف علي الفرن *
*قبل القداس *
*ابويا بيختار قربانه حمل *
*ساعت ما بيناول الناس *
*ابص علي القربانه في ايده !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*مش ممكن تكون دي القربان اللي خبزناه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*في شئ حصل غير من طبيعتها !!*
*وتسال اي واحد فيكوا *
*يقولك *
*اه...اه ..ياعم كوازاكي *
*القربانه تحول الي جسد !!!!*
*طب ماتقول لنفسك ياعم انتا وهوا !!*
*هو احنا لازم منعرفش ربنا غير في الضيقه *
*مانخدش بالنا منه الا لما نكون عيانين!!*
*نعلم نفسينا الاول ياجماعه *
*وبعدين اطفالنا لوحديهم هايتعلموا مننا *​


----------



## soul & life (13 أغسطس 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> مشاركه محجوزه





يا سلام مشاركة واحدة بس مشاركتين تلاته عشرة دا انت تنور:flowers:


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (13 أغسطس 2013)

Well don Nivana........! if there is no Guido for children from the beginning of there live throw Mum and Dad started from house.....! how the father and mother behave when they going to Liturgy praying ,fasting at home confess ,repents Communion .....! every thing from house first the kids need a good guide  to follow him from parents well don


----------



## soul & life (13 أغسطس 2013)

rafaatbarsoum قال:


> Well don Nivana........! if there is no Guido for children from the beginning of there live throw Mum and Dad started from house.....! how the father and mother behave when they going to Liturgy praying ,fasting at home confess ,repents Communion .....! every thing from house first the kids need a good guide  to follow him from parents well don





اللى فهمته من مشاركة حضرتك انه المسئولية كاملة بتكون على البيت والاب والام ومدى انتمائهم للكنيسة واحترامهم للقداس والصوم والاعتراف والتناول
ويارب يكون ده اللى حضرتك قصدته وفهمتك صح
مش عارفه يمكن اختلف معاك شوية لانه المشكلة مش مشكلة الاجيال الصغيرة وبس
المشكلة موجودة فينا احنا كمان الكبار انا قصدى اننا كمسحيين عموما معندناش التزام ورهبة بمواعيد الصلاة والقداسات زى ما بشوف الخوف دا والالتزام دا عند ناس كتابهم  عملهم رعب من فكرة عذاب القبر
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2013)

*نيفو كالعادة مواضيعك جميلة ومهمة 
اسمحيلى اتناقش معاكى شوية 

ينفع انى اقف اصلى علشان خايفة من العذاب والدود اللى بتقولى عليهم 
يعنى مش حب فى ربنا زى ما قولتى يبقى انا ملتزمة بصلاة منظر بس 
لكن جوايا مفيش حب للصلاة نفسها 
سامحينى ساعتها قلة صلاتى تبقى احسن من انى اقف اصلى علشان خايفة 
مش علشان انا عاوزة اقف اتكلم مع ربنا 
لازم لما اكون عاوزة اصلى يبقى ده نابع من جوايا وحبى فى الكلام مع ربنا 
مش لاى حاجة تانية 
مش معنى كلامى انى مصليش بس بقولك الفرق 
انهم بيصلوا وملتزمين جدا فى مواعيد 
بس فى الاخر مبيطلعوش بحاجة مجرد كلام بيتردد وخلاص 
لازم الصلاة تنبع من قلبك وتكونى حابة تتكلمى مع ربنا 
ميرسى لموضوعك الرائع حبيبتى 
*​


----------



## soul & life (13 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *نيفو كالعادة مواضيعك جميلة ومهمة
> اسمحيلى اتناقش معاكى شوية
> 
> ينفع انى اقف اصلى علشان خايفة من العذاب والدود اللى بتقولى عليهم
> ...



طبعا يا قمر اسمحلك ونص كمان
شوفى يا رورو انا من اول ما كتبت الموضوع ده وعارفة ومتأكده انه هيتفهم انى مش قادرة افرق بين صلاة محبة فى ربنا واستمتاع بوقفتى امام ربنا وافتحله قلبى واحكى معاه وبين صلاة  بتتعمل زى كده تمارين الصباح بتاعة كل يوم يعنى تقدرى تقولى كده عادة مش اكتر انا رافضة تماما صلاة بدون قلب بدون مشاعر
لكن كمان  ودا كان هدفى  انى اقول اد ايه الانسان دا بيخاف  ومش بيختشى
بمعنى ان اخواتنا المسلمين  بالرغم من انهم او كتير منهم بيكون بيتعبد لربنا لانه فرض عليه يصلى  ولانه خايف من عذاب الاخرة فقط 
ومش لان ربنا وحشه وعاوز ياعد مع ربنا ويصلى له ويتصل بيه 
الاستنتاج من ده اننا اولا  زى ما قال اخونا كوزاكى ربنا مديلنا نعمة كبيررررة مش مقدرنها ولا حاسين بيها  وبينى وبينك بنضحك على نفسنا ونقول صلاة واحده من القلب ابرك من 10 من اللسان ...  طيب وليه منصليش صلواتنا فى ميعادها وبقلوبنا ؟؟
اذا كان ربنا  ورب المجد مميزنا عن سائر الخليقة وفدانا بدمه  ليه احنا بنقلل من شأن انفسنا ومن تضحية المسيح من اجلنا  انا مش حابة اننا نصلى بلسان بدون قلب ولا بمدح فى اللى عايشيين كده واخرتهم معروفة  لكن انا بستغرب ليه احنا متهاونين فى الصلاة بالشكل ده 
وموصلتش لحاجة غير ان البشرية بتخاف ومش بتختشى على دمها للاسف


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2013)

بصى يا نيفو ماهو ربنا مدينا حرية الارادة فى كل شىء 
فى مواعيد صلاة وقداسات وتناول واعتراف الى اخره 
فى مننا اللى بيعمل كل ده عن حب وفى مننا اللى بيعمله منظرة 
انا معاكى اننا بنتهاون كتير فى الموضوع ده 
بس بردوا ارجع واقولك علشان ربنا بيحبنا مبيفرضش علينا حاجة 
وعارفة اننا غلطانين فى اننا بنستهون بالمحبة دى 
ومش معنى كلامى انى بدافع لكن انا بقولك ان الهنا رؤوف وحنين 
ومش بيغصبنا على حاجة بل بالعكس هو مدينا الحرية فى كل شىء 
لكن الشاطر بقى اللى يستغل الحرية دى فى الصلاة من القلب والحياه مع ربنا بجد 
ساعتها بس هيحس بقيمة الحرية دى 
​


----------



## soul & life (13 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> بصى يا نيفو ماهو ربنا مدينا حرية الارادة فى كل شىء
> فى مواعيد صلاة وقداسات وتناول واعتراف الى اخره
> فى مننا اللى بيعمل كل ده عن حب وفى مننا اللى بيعمله منظرة
> انا معاكى اننا بنتهاون كتير فى الموضوع ده
> ...



*ياريتنا فعلا نقدر قيمة الحرية دى ومنستغلش محبة ربنا ورحمته وحنيته علينا ونستهتر بصلاتنا
ونثبت اننا بنحب ربنا وبنقف امامه ونرفع قلوبنا له فى صلواتنا محبة فى ربنا واستمتاع بوقت بنقضيه معاه

ميرسى يا جميل على مشاركتك الجميلة زيك*


----------



## kalimooo (13 أغسطس 2013)

حسب اعتقادي القضية وما فيها ما يلي:

اولاً هناك من هو غير متأكد ان هناك حياة ثانية بعد ان يغمض عينيه 
ف.... يحاول بعض الاحيان ان يصدق فيقول في قرارة نفسه (وماله نلتزم شوية لعله هناك حياة اخرى في مكان اخر)

وهناك  الذي يصدق ويعترف ويؤمن بالحياة الاخرى 
لكنه دائماً  يؤجل توبته فيقول بقرارة غداً اتوب لكن هل يضمن الانسان انه سيحيا للغد؟؟؟

وهناك من يقول بأنني لا اؤذي احد ولا اتكلم على احد  واصلي بيني وبين ربي 
ولا لزوم لأحضر القداس الرب عارف ما افكر به
 واسير بخوف  وايمان الله ولا يحضر القداس ولا يصوم
ومتناسياً بان الرب:
 قال المسيح قال في يوحنا 6: 53 فقال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم ان _لم_ تاكلوا جسد ابن الانسان و تشربوا دمه فليس لكم حياة فيكم 54 من _ياكل جسدي_ و _يشرب_ دمي فله حياة ابدية *...*
*
العلاج الصلاة الدائمة حتى ولو بدأت باردة لكنها مع الاستمرار ستتحول الى صلاة قلبية اي انها تصعد من الفم الى الرأس ومن الرأس تنزل الى القلب*


----------



## soul & life (13 أغسطس 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> حسب اعتقادي القضية وما فيها ما يلي:
> 
> اولاً هناك من هو غير متأكد ان هناك حياة ثانية بعد ان يغمض عينيه
> ف.... يحاول بعض الاحيان ان يصدق فيقول في قرارة نفسه (وماله نلتزم شوية لعله هناك حياة اخرى في مكان اخر)
> ...



معاك حق كليمو اغلبية الناس دايما بتأجل توبتها ودايما معتمدة على حنية ربنا وطولت باله علينا وبيطمعوا فى رحمته وغفرانه وبينسوا يصلوا وبينسوا ويتناسوا حاجات كتير
ميرسى لمشاركتك الرائعة نورت الموضوع


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2013)

كعادتك ياقمر موضوع مهم ومفيد وجامد جدا
شكرا​


----------



## soul & life (13 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> كعادتك ياقمر موضوع مهم ومفيد وجامد جدا
> شكرا​



ميرسى يا جميل دا بس من زوءك نورتى الموضوع حبيبتى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> ميرسى يا جميل دا بس من زوءك نورتى الموضوع حبيبتى



طيب ميرسى للتقيم اللى انتى مقيمتهوش :smile02:smile02
​


----------



## soul & life (13 أغسطس 2013)

*ابعدى عنى يا بنتى مش كل موضوع هنزله هتعمليه مراجيح وتفضلى تتنططى فيه مفيش تقييم النهاردة:nunu0000::budo:*


----------



## kalimooo (13 أغسطس 2013)

نسيت حط ها التصميم رجعت لذلك





​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *ابعدى عنى يا بنتى مش كل موضوع هنزله هتعمليه مراجيح وتفضلى تتنططى فيه مفيش تقييم النهاردة:nunu0000::budo:*



خليكى حلوة بقى :smile02
ولا اقوالك مية الف واحد وواحدة يتمنوا يعملولى تقيم ( فى المشمش ) :smile01
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (13 أغسطس 2013)

اولا موضوع فكرته جميلة اوووووووي 
و انا هشارك معاكي برايي اللي على قدي خاااالص

و انا بقرأ الموضوع بتاعك جه ف بالي مليييييون فكرة و فكرة 

بس جه ف بالي مثال صغير اووووووي 
و انا ف المدرسة ايام ثانوية عامة عدا عليا 3 وزراء تربية و تعليم 
ال3 
كان في واحد منهم منفض لمرواح المدارس 
كان في واحد عادي يعني اشطة بالفلوس تروحي تدفعي يلغيلك الغياب كله 
وكان في واحد ممنوع و فيه فصل من المدرسة و تحويل منازل و لا نافع فلوس ولا غيره يعني لازم تروحي المدرسة 

و طبعا ف التلت حالات التلاميذ هما هما 
هنيجي بقى نصنف التلاميذ مع كل وزير 

اللي كان منفض لمرواح المدرسة 
و كان عادي 
كان فيه تلاميذ مابيدخلوش المدرسة غير ايام التطعيم و لو في ارقام جلوس 
و كان فيه تلاميذ بيجوا ايام متفرقة اشتياق بس للمدرسة و علشان يغيروا جو 
و كان في تلاميذ بيحبوا فعلا المدرسة ورغم ان الغياب كان عادي 
كانوا يحضروا و يصحوا كل يوم بدري 
و ينزلوا و يروحوا المدرسة و يذاكروا حبا فيها و ف الاستفادة اللي بيطلعوا منها حتى لو قليلة 
و كنت بصراحة بتغاظ منهم اوووووووووووي


مع الوزير التاني 
كان اللي بيحب يغيب يدفع فلوووووس و يغيب 
و اللي بيجي كل فترة بيدفع بردو فلووووس على قد غيابه 
و اللي بيحب المدرسة باشا و لا همه اي حاجة هو كدة كدة مابيغبش 
و بردو كنت بتغاط منهم اوووووووووووي

الوزير التالت اللي ممنوع الغياب خالص و لو فيه غياب يبقى فيه فصل 
النوع الاول من التلاميذ كانوا بيجيو المدرسة و طول الوقت نايمين او مطرودين من الحصص
او بيشتموا ف الوزير و بيدعوا عليه 
النوع التاني بيجوا بردو ف ايام غصب و بيشتموا ف الوزير بس اهم راضيين 
النوع التالت فرحاااااااااان و مش فارقة معاه حاجة 
لانه كدة كدة بيحب المدرسة و مش بيحب يغيب عنها و كان دايما النوع ده نااااااااجح و متفوق 

وهو ده اللي كان بيفرق ف النتيجة الطالب الناجح و متفوق و الطالب المقبول و الطالب الفاشل 

بعد كل المثل الطويل و الرغي ده 
ربنا كان حنين معانا اووووووووي و ادالنا الحرية كاملة علشان 
يظهر فعلا مين بيحبه بجد 
ومين كان اوقات واوقات 
ومين كان فعلا بعيد عنه 

اللي بيحب ربنا بيحبه ف كل الاحوال 
لو ربنا اداله تجربه او مشكلة او اي حاجة بيحبه وفرحان بيه 
اللي بيحب ربنا بيحب يصلي علشان عايز يكون معاه 
اللي بيحب ربنا بجد بيروح الكنيسة علشان نفسه يحس بوجود ربنا جواه وحواليه 
بيقرأ ف الانجيل علشان بيسمع صوت ربنا 
بيعمل كل حاجة حبا ثم حبا ثم حبا 
وهو ده الناجح 

و اللي بيخاف من ربنا بيجي ف اوقات كتييييرة اووووي
و يضيع من جواه الفرحة و الامان 
بيضيع منه معنى ان ربنا بيحبك و انت بتحبه و الاحساس الرائع ده 
بيضيع منه كلمة يارب خدني ف حضنك .. لو حد شاف فيلم بحب السيما هيعرف النوع ده جواه بيبقى شكله ايه 

و اللي بيحب ربنا و بيشتاقله ساعات وساعات 
و فاتر مش عارف هو فين لما هيطلب ربنا هيلاقيه 

وهو ده اللي بيفرق عند ربنا 
انت بتحبني بجد ولا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ كدة و كدة ؟؟؟؟

وهو ده الفرق بين الهنا و اي اله تاني 
لان الهنا اله محبة 
بيختبر القلوب مش عايز مظاهر و لا عايز يخوف حد 
هو عايزنا بس نحبه 
و اللي عايز يحبه بجد و يكون قريب منه هو ده اللي بينجح
و اللي عايز يختار طريق تاني بيقى فاشل 

انا اسفة اني طولت اوووووي ف ردي 
بس بجد موضوع رائع و عجبني اووووي
ربنا يباركك حبيبة قلبي و يعوضك و يفرح قلبك


----------



## soul & life (13 أغسطس 2013)

*بالعكس يا موكى مشاركتك جميلة انا عن نفسى استمتعت بيها جدا
وحسيت بعمق محبتك لربنا ونقاء روحك  ويارب دايما تكونى قريبة من ربنا بدون تكاسل او تباطؤ*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 أغسطس 2013)

للاسف الشديد الكثير من المسيحين
لا يعرفوا قيمة المسيحية
شوفوا الالم وعذاب المتنصرين نفسهم يدخلوا الكنيسة
ويصلوا ويصوموا صيام المسيحية ونفسمهم يلبسوا الصليب
ولكن بعض المسيحين  مهمل فى دينة اهمال غريب
الدنيا رحلة قصيرة جدا
الرب يباركك


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أغسطس 2013)

*متابع ..........*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *
> اما احنا فمعندناش الجو ده تيجى تقولى لبنتك او لابنك مثلا وحدس ولا حرج .. صوم يا حبيبى صيام ماما العدرا  دول 15 يوم يا حبيبى حرام ماما العدرا تزعل منك يقولك ما انا بصوم اسبوع الالام
> وبعدين هو انا يعنى لازم اصوم علشان ماما العدرا تحبنى
> ؟؟*


 *[FONT=&quot]إبدأى من هنا ..*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هنا فيه حاجة غلط ...لو عرفتيها هتعرفى لية أترد عليكى كدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وبعدين صلوات المسلمين مش علشان عذاب القبر وبس ولا عذاب جهنم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة فيه وعد بحاجات تانية كتير فى الجنة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خاصة للرجال الذين يتقنون صالح أعمالهم ( دة أعلان روثمان زمان ) :smile02[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أى عمل يجب أن يكون له جزاء ( مقابل ) وهو هناك " مادى "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى طبيعة بشرية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لما نييجى نقول أن المقابل أتدفع مقدم ....!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتدفع نيابة عنك من قبل ما تتولد ... وأنت ورثته بلا أدنى مجهود[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى أية ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]البنى آدم مننا هيشتغل ؟[/FONT]*​​[/FONT]


----------



## انت شبعي (13 أغسطس 2013)

معاكي حق نيفو
احنا للاسف مش حاسين بقيمة النعمة الي ف ايدينا
او يمكن بقا عندنا حالة فتور روحي
متعرفيش
شكرا ع الموضوع الرائع و النقاش الهام
تسلم ايدك حبيبتي


----------



## soul & life (14 أغسطس 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> للاسف الشديد الكثير من المسيحين
> لا يعرفوا قيمة المسيحية
> شوفوا الالم وعذاب المتنصرين نفسهم يدخلوا الكنيسة
> ويصلوا ويصوموا صيام المسيحية ونفسمهم يلبسوا الصليب
> ...



بالفعل هو ده فعلا اللى حاصل اننا بنهمل  وبنطمع فى رحمة ومحبة ربنا لينا لما بشوف الاخرين والتزامهم بتوقيتات الصلاة مهما كانت ظروفهم بشعر اننا بنتكاسل وبنهمل فى صلواتنا والتزامنا تجاه ربنا
اشكرك على المشاركة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*لأ هو الموضوع بسيط و أسبابه بسيطة جدا

عشان إحنا مش عندنا حياة شركة قوية مع ربنا

الحياة ديه إتكلم عنها ناس كتير ( ناس جربوها و عاشوها ) 

لكن هى المشكلة إن مهما اتكلموا مش هيعرفوا يعبروا عن أحاسيسهم بالحياة الجميلة ديه 

لأنها حياة 

______________________________________________

نيجى بأة لموضوع العقاب 
_____________

أنا جربت الموضوع دا فى إبنى (غلطة عادى من ضمن أخطائى)

قولت له : لو ما صلتش ممكن بابا يسوع يزعل 

قال لى : ما يزعل و أنا مالى 

قولت له : هو مش هيزعل منك إنما هيزعل إنك ما كلمتهوش خالص النهاردة 

قال لى :  و أنا مالى 

قولت له : يا ض بيحبك و عايز يسمع صوتك 

قال لى : هو الحب بالعافية
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

فكرك يعنى لو أنا قولت له ربنا هيسلخك لو ما صلتش ___ هيصلى ؟؟؟ 

أؤكدلك __________ لأ برضوا :smile01

ما تستغربيش 

مرة قال لى : ماما أنا بأصلى عشان إنتى ما تزعليش و بس لكن ربنا أنا مش شايفه و لا حاسه

________________________________________________

نيجى بأة لموضوع الصلوات و الأصوام 
____________________

الصلاة و الصوم وضعته الكنيسة عشان من خلالهم نُكَوِن شركة مع الله نفسه

لو جيتى لأصوامنا الأرثوذكسية هتلاقيها نصف أيام السنة 

3 أيام نينوى

55 يوم الصيام الكبير

18 الى 43 يوم صيام الرسل

15 يوم صيام العدراء

43 يوم الصيام الصغير 

دا غير الأربع و الجمعة

مين هيلتزم :

بأصوام إنقطاعى من 12 بالليل ل 3 أو 5 بعد الظهر ____ و عنده شغل يشيله جبل مش بنى آدم ؟؟؟؟

دا غير إن أصوامنا مش زى نظام خالتى الحجة 

تقوم تتسحر 4 الفجر و تفطر 6 بالليل و بأشهى الأكلات و بعد الليل براحتهم بأة لغاية الفجر و إنتى فاهمة طبعا 

تعالى بأة لصلاتهم : هى 3 دقايق فسهل الالتزام بيها__________ دا 3 دقايق و يعقاب !!!!! أومال لو ساعتين هيعملوا فيهم إيه ؟؟؟

_____________________________
تعالى بأة للتناول

لازم عشان تتناول تكون صايم و تكون مش مخاصم ومعترف و و و و 

يعنى لو إنت مش صايم _________ مش هينفع تتناول (مع إن الصيام مش فرض) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

_______________


*


----------



## soul & life (14 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]إبدأى من هنا ..*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هنا فيه حاجة غلط ...لو عرفتيها هتعرفى لية أترد عليكى كدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين صلوات المسلمين مش علشان عذاب القبر وبس ولا عذاب جهنم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة فيه وعد بحاجات تانية كتير فى الجنة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خاصة للرجال الذين يتقنون صالح أعمالهم ( دة أعلان روثمان زمان ) :smile02[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...



مش عارفة ايه الغلط الموجود من وجهة نظرى  دى كلمة تشجيعية للطفل علشان يبدء صيام العدرا

احنا بالفعل ورثنا ثروة عظيمة جدا محدش قبلنا ولا بعدنا هيورثها
لكن مع الاسف مش مقدرينها ومبلطين خالص ولا بنشتغل ولا حتى بنختشى على دمنا ونقف نشكر ربنا عليها
ميرسى على المشاركة نورت المحكمة قصدى الموضوع:smil12: استاذ عبود


----------



## soul & life (14 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لأ هو الموضوع بسيط و أسبابه بسيطة جدا
> 
> عشان إحنا مش عندنا حياة شركة قوية مع ربنا
> 
> ...



بصى يا ايرينى انا ممكن اتفق معاكى ان اغلب ايام السنة عندنا صيام
وممكن كمان اتفق معاكى بأن عيالنا ممكن يكونوا مش عارفين يقتنعوا انهم يصوموا  ويصلوا بشكل دائم حتى لو كانت الام والاب بيصوموا ويصلوا لانه الطفل بيكون  عنده شخصيته وقنعاته ووقت لما هو عقله يقتنع بالصوم والصلاة هيصوم ويصلى
لكن مش متفقة معاكى بان علشان صومنا كده وعلشان صلاتنا طويلة فدا سبب يخلينا منقدرش نكون ملتزمين
علفكرة المسلمين عندهم صيام اثنين وخميس وعندهم صيام رمضان وتقريبا  فى صيام اسمه نص شعبان  تقريبا يعنى
المهم اللى عاوزه اوصله انه التزامهم فى الصلاة مش بسبب سهولة وبساطة الفرائض اللى عليهم سواء صوم او صلاة  دا بسبب ان الانسان اللى جواهم خايف على نفسه من الهلاك وبالتالى فبيعمل اللى يقدر  عليه  ودا محور الكلام هو ان البشر بيخافوا وبيترعبوا  ودى اكتر حاجه  ممكن نقولها هنا  التزامهم دا اثبت ان البشريه بتخاف ولا تختشى لاننا احنا اهو مثل لو كنا بنختشى كنا اتكسفنا وقدرنا تضحية ربنا من اجلنا وعرفنا نقدر الثروة الكبيرة اللى ورثناها زى متفضل وذكر استاذ عبود لكن احنا مع الاسف علشان مفيش عندنا عنصر الترهيب والتخويف من العذاب فى الاخرة  وايمانا بمحبة ربنا لينا وحنيته علينا فببنبلطج من الاخر

نورتى الموضوع يا ايرينى


----------



## soul & life (14 أغسطس 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *متابع ..........*​




اهلا بيك يسعدنا متابعتك


----------



## soul & life (14 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> معاكي حق نيفو
> احنا للاسف مش حاسين بقيمة النعمة الي ف ايدينا
> او يمكن بقا عندنا حالة فتور روحي
> متعرفيش
> ...




ميرسى حبيبتى الشكر ليكى ولكل الاعضاء اللى شاركوا بارائهم


----------



## soul & life (14 أغسطس 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *الصراحه ياجماعه *
> *هو الغلط مش من اطفالنا *
> *ولا من اي شئ اخر*
> *الغلط فينا *
> ...



كلامك ممكن يكون فيه نسبة كبيرة منه صح وانا متفقة معاك اننا مبنعرفش ربنا غير وقت الضيقة لكن كمان مبتوصلش اننا  مندخلش الكنيسة غير علشان اكليل او جناز
متوصلش لكده مظنش 
كمان بتقول نعود ولادنا وزى ما بيشوفوا اهاليهم هيتعلموا  .. ساعات دى كمان مبتفلحش ممكن يبقا البيت متدين وبيصوموا ويصلوا والاولاد مش طالعين كده بالنسبة للاطفال دا موضوع تانى وله نقاش فى الاطار ده
كلامنا اكتر على تكاسل الناس وعدم اهتمامها بربنا والصلاة ودا لانهم مطمنين وعارفين ربنا قابل منهم اقل القليل  متكلين على رحمته وحنيته على البشر وزى ما يكونوا خلاص اطمنوا ومش محتاجين يجتهدوا فى حياتهم الروحيه ودا طبعا غلط
مبسوطة بمشاركتك نورت الموضوع ويارب يكون الموضوع سبب فى تغيير اسلوبنا ومنهج حياتناواولويتنا


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 أغسطس 2013)

*سلام المسيح..

علي فكره .. معظم المسلمين مش بيصلوا ..؟!

كمان فى مسلمين كتير جدا بيصلوا عن محبه مش عن خوف من العذابات.. يعني هما فعلا بيحبوا ربنا وبيصلوا حبا ليه مش خوف منه..
ومنهم برضوا اللي بيجعل الصلاه غطاء اجتماعي ليه..!
**
"الأيمان النابع من القلب يفيض و ينعكس فى كل أفعال الفرد وتصرفاته"
"الذي يعرف أين طريق الصواب.لا ينتظر من يدله عليه"
اذاً:
قد نري انه ليس الأسلام فقط الذي يجعل معتنقيه يؤدون الفرائض بدافع الخوف..لكن هناك من يؤديها بدافع المحبه لعبادة الخالق.

هناك ديانات اخري تختلف طقوسها عن الأسلام والمسيحيه ..وهي لا تتحدث عن عذاب او ماشابه. ومع ذلك نجد طاقه روحيه ايمانيه هائله منبعثه فى الحياه الخاصه وفى الأوقات الايمانيه.

"من يطلب الله بصدق .. يعزيه الله بصدق"​*


----------



## tamav maria (14 أغسطس 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *نيفيان*
> *انا دائما بقول جمله ومقتنع بيها تماما *
> *((ربنا مديكوا نعمه ومش حاسيين بيها ))*​



انت صح مليون الميه
انا لي صديقه متنصره قالت لي نفس العباره وقالت انتوا مولودين وفي بقكم  معلقه ذهب مش حاسين بها


----------



## soul & life (14 أغسطس 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *سلام المسيح..
> 
> علي فكره .. معظم المسلمين مش بيصلوا ..؟!
> 
> ...




*مش متفقة معاك فى ان معظمهم مش بيصلى و مش مجرد كلام دى ملحوظة ومعلومة بعيشها وبشوفها بعينى مش مجرد تخمين او توقع
اكيد طبعا فى منهم بيصلى محبة لربنا مش خوف من العذاب وجهنم اللى منتظره اذا قصر فى صلاته لكن كمان بنشوف الاغلبيه بيمد ايده ياخد رشوة وعند ادان الظهر بيسيب مكتبه ويجرى بيصلى  والموقف ده مشهور جدا جدا فى المصالح الحكومية والمؤسسات تقريبا بيحصل يوميا
وغيره وغيره من المواقف تأكد ان الاغلبية بيصلوا خوفا من العقاب المنتظر
من يطلب الله بصدق يعزيه الله بصدق  .. هنا بقا مفيش اى خلاف 
اكيد طبعا اذا طلبنا الله بصدق هيعزينا بتعزياته ورحمته بصدق
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك*


----------



## kawasaki (14 أغسطس 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> انت صح مليون الميه
> انا لي صديقه متنصره قالت لي نفس العباره وقالت انتوا مولودين وفي بقكم معلقه ذهب مش حاسين بها


 

*برده متنصره!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 أغسطس 2013)

*


نيفيان قال:




مش متفقة معاك فى ان معظمهم مش بيصلى و مش مجرد كلام دى ملحوظة ومعلومة بعيشها وبشوفها بعينى مش مجرد تخمين او توقع
اكيد طبعا فى منهم بيصلى محبة لربنا مش خوف من العذاب وجهنم اللى منتظره اذا قصر فى صلاته لكن كمان بنشوف الاغلبيه بيمد ايده ياخد رشوة وعند ادان الظهر بيسيب مكتبه ويجرى بيصلى  والموقف ده مشهور جدا جدا فى المصالح الحكومية والمؤسسات تقريبا بيحصل يوميا
وغيره وغيره من المواقف تأكد ان الاغلبية بيصلوا خوفا من العقاب المنتظر
من يطلب الله بصدق يعزيه الله بصدق  .. هنا بقا مفيش اى خلاف 
اكيد طبعا اذا طلبنا الله بصدق هيعزينا بتعزياته ورحمته بصدق
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك

أنقر للتوسيع...


مش متفقة معاك فى ان معظمهم مش بيصلى و مش مجرد كلام دى ملحوظة ومعلومة بعيشها وبشوفها بعينى مش مجرد تخمين او توقع

ممكن كلام حضرتك يكون صحيح بواقع المحيط الأجتماعي الخاص بحضرتك..اللي عكسه تماما المحيط الأجتماعي الخاص بي واللي علي اساسه قلت ان معظمهم مش بيصلي..

لكن كمان بنشوف الاغلبيه بيمد ايده ياخد رشوة وعند ادان الظهر بيسيب مكتبه ويجرى بيصلى  والموقف ده مشهور جدا جدا فى المصالح الحكومية والمؤسسات تقريبا بيحصل يوميا
وغيره وغيره من المواقف تأكد ان الاغلبية بيصلوا خوفا من العقاب المنتظر

مش عارف!!!

مش مستوعب أوي نقطة المصالح الحكوميه دي .. (ممكن تكون صلاته هيا الغطاء الأجتماعي اللي قلت عليه) 

لكن ليه الأغلبيه بيصلوا خوفا من العقب المنتظر ؟!

ليه مش بيصلوا علشان يكسبوا الجنه ومغرياتها..؟

المشكله أختي أن الجميع يربط الاخلاق بالصلاه..(هو يصلي كل الفروض..أذا الأيمان فى داخله موجود) ودا قياس خاطيء..

أعتقد أن السلوكيات نفسها هي التي تقنن داخل الأنسان(فقد يكون رائع ومحبوب اجتماعيا.لكنه لا يصلي وايضا يمنع نفسه من اي سلوك سيء كالرشوه او الغش فى الميزان)

أحب التلميح لنقطه غير مذكوره:

المسلمون جميعا عندهم يقين أنهم سيحاسبون علي افعالهم فى الدنيا ثم من بعدها يُدخلون الجنه.

يعني انا مثلاً هسرق ومش مشكله بابا يعاقبني ..علقه تفوت ولا حد يموت..دا بيخليني مقلقش من ناحية العقاب.*


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 أغسطس 2013)

موضوع جميل جدا كعادتك نيفيان 
وغنى بتعليقات الاعضاء 
ومش هختلف معاهم فى اللى قالوه 
فعلا هما عندهم فرض يبقى لازم يصلوا ويصوموا 
دا حتى اللى مش صايم بره يعمل نفسه صايم 
فالمظهريه وانه فرض لابد منهم 
احنا بقى الولاد ليه مش بيصوموا 
لو الام والاب يصوموا وبيصلوا 
وبيروحوا الكنيسه بدرى 
هتلاقى الولاد من نفسهم زى اهلهم بالظبط 
بالعكس انا عندى اولادى فى الصوم الكبير اقولهم استنوا اسبوعين وصوموا 
يقولولى لأ احنا هنصوم زيكم 
لكن بنتى 3 سنين مش بتصوم ولا حد فينا بيقولها صومى لانها صغيره اوى 
لكن لما تكبر هتصوم زينا لوحدها مش محتاجه اقولها صومى 
ميرسى نيفو انت جميله ومميزه فى كل مواضيعك


----------



## soul & life (15 أغسطس 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا كعادتك نيفيان
> وغنى بتعليقات الاعضاء
> ومش هختلف معاهم فى اللى قالوه
> فعلا هما عندهم فرض يبقى لازم يصلوا ويصوموا
> ...




*ميرسى حبيبتى على مشاركتك الجميلة وكلامك الاجمل الموضوع  جميل بيكم وبمشاركتكم*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 أغسطس 2013)

> الموضوع وباختصار يا اخوتى انى بلاحظ اخواتنا المسلمين ملتزمين جدا جدا بمواعيد صلاتهم !!
> بمجرد ميسمعوا الادان تلاقى اغلبية المسلمين سواء رجال او سيدات يستعدوا لاداء صلاتهم




السبب طال عمرك 

ان صلواتنا لها مواقيت محدده لازم نآديها في وقتها عشان كذا الواحد بيصلي  قبل ما يدخل وقت الصلاة الاخرى 




> بنشوف الاغلبيه بيمد ايده ياخد رشوة وعند ادان الظهر بيسيب مكتبه ويجرى بيصلى والموقف ده مشهور جدا جدا فى المصالح الحكومية والمؤسسات تقريبا بيحصل يوميا
> وغيره وغيره من المواقف تأكد ان الاغلبية بيصلوا خوفا من العقاب المنتظر


 حضرتك فاهمه غلط  تظنين ان الواحد يصلي عشان ما يتعذب في قبره ولهذا سبب فقط يصلي طيب ما الراشي كمان يتعذب مش حيتفسح
طيب ايش الفايده ان يصلي خوفا من عذاب القبر لكن يرجع يرتشي؟
ايش المنطق في ذي؟ 




> علفكرة حتى اولادنا انا لما بشوف الولاد المسلمين بلاقى العيال بيصوموا لحد المغرب ويصلوا فى الجامع وملتزمين انا عارفة وواثقة ان دا مش عن ايمان ومحبة فى الوقوف اودام ربنا


هذا اسمه تدخل في نوايا البشر
اشلون عرفتي شققتي عن قلوبهم واطلعت عليها وعرفتي مين بيحب ربه ومن  ما يحبه! من بيصلي باخلاص او رياء ؟


----------



## soul & life (15 أغسطس 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> السبب طال عمرك
> 
> ان صلواتنا لها مواقيت محدده لازم نآديها في وقتها عشان كذا الواحد بيصلي  قبل ما يدخل وقت الصلاة الاخرى
> 
> ...



اهلا بيكى هيفاء
فى البداية حابة اذكرك ان موضوعى ليس الهدف منه مناقشة شكل التدين عند الاخوة المسلمين وبعتقد انى فى بداية الموضوع نوهت عن دا وقولت انى مش حابة اتطرق الى الدين الاسلامى او انتقد اى شىء يخص العقيدة الاسلامية لكن لانك علقتى على بعض النصوص فى كلامى لازم ارد عليكى
بداية  حضرتك بتقولى انه علشان مواعيد الصلاة عندكم فبتلتزموا بالميعاد دا شىء جميل جدا وانا عارفة كويس دا لكن حابة انتى كمان تعرفى انه احنا كمان المفروض انه عندنا مواعيد للصلوات فى صلاة باكر وصلاة الساعة الثالثة والسادسة والتاسعة والغروب وصلاة النوم ونصف الليل 
ميخصنيش وميهمنيش انتم بتصلوا ليه فى مواعيد الصلاة كلامى موجة للمسحيين واخواتى فى المنتدى حبيت اتناقش معاهم واسمع ارائهم عن مدى التزامهم بالصلوات فى مواعيدها  وبعتقد الجميع اجمع على انه فى تخاذل وعدم تقدير لنعمة كبيرة ربنا منحه لينا

حاجة تانيه انا مبظنش انا ناقشت مرة واحدة مسلمة وكانت بتعمل ذنب وتجرى تقوم تصلى  ومش حابة احكى او اقول حاجة مش من حقى احكيها لكن الموقف ان الشخصية دى كانت غرقانه لشوشتها فى الغلط وكمان ملتزمة جدا فى الصلاة ولما استعجبت وسألت قال ان دا بحجة ومن القران ايات بتقول ان ربنا بيغفر لعباده مهما غلطوا طالما بيلتزموا بالصلاة وصوم رمضان وان صيام يوم فى رمضان مش عارفة  ممكن يتغفرلها اد ايه من ذنوبها حسبة كده انا مش متذكرة اوى وقالت  فى ايات بتقول ان الانسان يصلى مهما حصل وعلى اد الصلاة بتاعته دى ممكن ربنا يتراءف ويمحى ذنوبه
انا مدخلتش فى نوايا البشر لكن بالعقل كده طفل سنه 7 سنوات مطلوب منه يصوم لحد المغرب ووقت المغرب يقف يصلى قبل ما ياكل اتو يشرب  تعتقدى الطفل ده فاهم حاجه غير ان اهله مربيينه على انه اللى مش بيصوم ويصلى هيدخل جهنم
الامثلة اللى عندى كلها بتقول كده انا مبفتريش على حد اغلبية الاسر المسلمة عارفين كويس اوى انه عدم الصوم والصلاة له حساب ودايما بينبهوا على ولادهم وبيخوفوهم  بالعذبات دى

محبتش اتكلم كتير فى شأن المسلمين وصلاتهم الموضوع كله كان مجرد ضيق وزعل من التهاون فى صلواتنا احنا كمسحيين
عموما انتى نورتى الموضوع واسعدتنى مشاركتك


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 أغسطس 2013)

> فى البداية حابة اذكرك ان موضوعى ليس الهدف منه مناقشة شكل التدين عند الاخوة المسلمين


اوك ماشي يمكن دا قصدك لكن المكتوب غير ذلك وتكلمت عن شكل التدين فعلا



> بداية حضرتك بتقولى انه علشان مواعيد الصلاة عندكم فبتلتزموا بالميعاد دا شىء جميل جدا وانا عارفة كويس
> ميخصنيش وميهمنيش انتم بتصلوا ليه فى مواعيد الصلاة كلامى موجة للمسحيين واخواتى فى المنتدى حبيت اتناقش معاهم واسمع ارائهم عن مدى التزامهم بالصلوات فى مواعيدها وبعتقد الجميع اجمع على انه فى تخاذل وعدم تقدير لنعمة كبيرة ربنا منحه لينا


ماهو انا جاوبت على سؤالك ان المسلمين اول ما يسمعو الاذان بيصلو فانا بوضح ليه لازم يصلو اول ما يدخل الوقت مش القصد منه ان ما عندكم مواقيت محدده لصلواتكم وما جبت سيرة صلاتكم من الاساس



> حاجة تانيه انا مبظنش انا ناقشت مرة واحدة مسلمة وكانت بتعمل ذنب وتجرى تقوم تصلى ومش حابة احكى او اقول حاجة مش من حقى احكيها لكن الموقف ان الشخصية دى كانت غرقانه لشوشتها فى الغلط وكمان ملتزمة جدا فى الصلاة ولما استعجبت وسألت قال ان دا بحجة ومن القران ايات بتقول ان ربنا بيغفر لعباده مهما غلطوا طالما بيلتزموا بالصلاة وصوم رمضان وان صيام يوم فى رمضان مش عارفة ممكن يتغفرلها اد ايه من ذنوبها حسبة كده انا مش متذكرة اوى وقالت فى ايات بتقول ان الانسان يصلى مهما حصل وعلى اد الصلاة بتاعته دى ممكن ربنا يتراءف ويمحى ذنوبه



الكلام ده غلط في غلط واضح انها مش فاهمه دينها صحيح
الصحيح ان الله يغفر كل شيئ عدا الشرك به ده في اقران 
الصحيح ان المفروض ان صلاة تنهيها عن الفحشاء 
والمنكر ده في القران
مش ان ترتكب المنكر ويتغفر لها بسبب محافظتها على صلاه

غير كده اجتهاد من عندها تفتيه لنفسها



> انا مدخلتش فى نوايا البشر لكن بالعقل كده طفل سنه 7 سنوات مطلوب منه يصوم لحد المغرب ووقت المغرب يقف يصلى قبل ما ياكل اتو يشرب تعتقدى الطفل ده فاهم حاجه غير ان اهله مربيينه على انه اللى مش بيصوم ويصلى هيدخل جهنم


حبيبتي نيفيان الصوم مش فرض على الاطفال وما يصومش الانسان المسلم قبل بلوغه يعني يبدا يصوم على 14 او 15 
وهو طفل ما عليه صوم وما اظن الاهل يخوفوه بجهنم وغيره
الطفل غير مكلف وغير محاسب قبل بلوغه فكيف بيخوفوه بجهنم!
اما ان ليه بعض الاطفال يصومون فده تقليد لاهاليهم 
والطفل مثل ما تعرفين بعضهم يحب يقلد اهله فبيصوم نص يوم ويفطر نصه التاني
بس على فكره بنفطر ونشرب ونصلي مش العكس 



> محبتش اتكلم كتير فى شأن المسلمين وصلاتهم الموضوع كله كان مجرد ضيق وزعل من التهاون فى صلواتنا احنا كمسحيين
> عموما انتى نورتى الموضوع واسعدتنى مشاركتك


وانا ما تدخلتش بينك وبينهم فقط صححت او اضفت بعض المعلومات واسفه لو ازعجتك


----------

